# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Best 3d printers for schools

## luca william

Ok I am thinking of getting a 3d printer for school but do not know where to start and what to stay clear of!What's everyone using in the way of printer and software?Any advice greatly appreciated!

----------


## tenishasc

Good thread! I'm considering buying a 3D printer too. Hopefully others will provide some feedback.

----------


## David Carlson

This ANYCUBIC Photon Mono X seems good for the price, but be careful which one, some are made of metal and some from acrylic. It has a decent build area and support uv resin materials.It has a premium quality cutting edge that promises a large build volume and impressive print quality.

----------


## Jovanninelson

I think you should go for entry level printer.

----------

